# B&B Audi Q7 TDI - max. 385hp / 800Nm !



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi Q7 TDI, optimized from the german tuner B&B ( Tel. 0049 / 271 / 30323-0 - http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de), presents itself in a very dynamic version. The V6 3.0 TDI is powered up in level 1 to 275hp / 550Nm and in level 2 up to impressive 300hp and 600Nm torque. This is enough for a speedup of the heavy 3.0 TDI SUV´s under eight seconds up to 100km/h. The top speed of the nobly off-road Audi increases to 230km/h.
The shortly available Audi Q7 with the approved V8 4.2 TDI engine gets from B&B an increase in performance in level 1 onto 360hp / 760Nm and respectable 385hp and 800Nm in level 2. A driving performance on sports car level is expected.
To stabilize the Q7 while increasing driving performance on highways and driving along curves B&B reduces the height of the original air cushion chassis on customers demand by max. 50mm. From combination with the exclusive B&B complete wheels in 22” and 23” inch and possible wheel sizes of 315/25-23 results a rate of turn which exceeds those in this car category by far. To meet the risen requirements a 16 parts containing aerodynamic program is as well available and gives the sporting SUV a perfect finish.


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

Sounds pretty insane. Amazing.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: B&B Audi Q7 TDI - max. 385hp / 800Nm ! ([email protected])*

How much do these increases affect MPG?


----------

